# massive plant needs id



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Attached is a photo of a plant that grows and overwinters in my pond. This is one of the child plants, with the parent plant being about twice the size.
The common name is water soldier according to my friend who supplied the original plant.
Currently it grows just sitting in the water, no substrate, and it divided using runners.

Please help id if you can


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I googled "water soldier" and this popped up along with many more pages.

http://iowas.co.uk/Soldier.html


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like Sagittaria platyphylla imo


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like it is Stratiotes aloides

But where can i find care information on the plant. I seem to have no trouble growing it outdoors, but i wanted to try it inside and was concerned about light requirements, etc.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

google the name


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I goggled it already and there is a lot of conflicting information about care. Most seem to think that is suitable for outdoors only. I only found one posting that actually talked about growing it in aquarium and the info was less than useful. I was hoping for some first hand experience.


----------



## Alex Ribeiro (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks like some sort of Cyperus sp.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Definitely water soldier, Stratiotes aloides, According to Kasselmann it likes a lot of light, medium hard water, and temperatures a little on the cool side.


----------

